# Solved: Outlook Connector- remove Hotmail account



## I_am_psYon (Jan 18, 2010)

I am running Outlook 2003 on Windows XP Prof. I installed Outlook Connector 12.1 and added my hotmail and MSN accounts. Both showed up in my mail folders list and both connected to the web and downloaded just fine. 

When I tried to Send/Receive just my hotmail account, it was not listed in the Send/Receive group, so I checked the Email Accounts list. The hotmail account is not listed in my Email Accounts list (tools, Email Accounts, View/change), yet it is showing in the Mail Folders. I can send mail from that account if I hit reply on a received message but not if I try to select that account on a new message. I uninstalled Connector, and removed MSN from the list but I cannot remove hotmail as its not on the list of accounts. When I try to close the folder (right click, close ***@hotmail.com) I get an error saying to use the Email Accounts list to remove it...but its not on the list. 

Any idea how to remove an email account that shows up in the Mail Folders but is not listed as an account in the Email Account list? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

I_am_psYon,

Welcome to TSG!

Try this:

In Outlook's _Account Settings_ window, go to the _Data Files_ tab and select your _Personal Folders_ and click *Open Folder*.

In the window that comes up you should see a file named *emailid_hotmail.ost*. Close Outlook and delete this file.

Reopen Outlook to see if Hotmail account is gone.


----------



## I_am_psYon (Jan 18, 2010)

worked like magic. Thanks so much for the quick reply!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

You're welcome.


----------

